# How do I check the resolution of a pasted screen grab image/images in a file.



## ht53 (Dec 3, 2008)

I need to know the resolution of a series of images. 

Some of these were scanned, some were screen grabs that I pasted into a PowerPoint document, and some were images from the internet that I just did a right click-Save Picture As on. Am rubbish at computers, have clicked everywhere I can think, and don't know how to find out what the resolution is (nor how to get it higher, if I need to, but that depends on the answer to this question!) 

Help! Many thanks. Warning: technologically very backward.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you don't have a dedicated image manipulation software (Photoshop, Paintshop Pro etc.) download and install IrfanView (link in my signature - its freeware so no cost) then if you have the images stored on your computer as jpegs (or whatever file format they are) you can open them in Irfan view. Once open, you use the Image drop down menu and select Information. This will give you all the information you need and also allows you to change the resolution if need be. This software will also allow you to edit the images if you want to and much much more.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're on XP, if you right click the file, and pick properties, under the summary tab, in advanced view, you should get the resolution. If you want to know the resolution of a whole bunch of pictures in a folder, open that folder, click view and pick detail. If you don't get the resolution listed by default (XP is smart and will list it if it detects the majority of files in the folder are pics), you can right click the column headers (where it says name, size, type, date, etc.), click more, then select the attributes you want displayed (in your case dimensions).

Your profile says Windows 97 (there's no such version), but if you're on Windows 98, you can try irfanview like above poster said or XnView. If you use xnview, you can see that info in detailed view (click view, view as, details)


----------

